# I think she's pregnant....



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I rescued a little female rat last week and yesterday evening when I took her out for play time she was noticeably bigger than she was the night before. I could also see one nipple... and tonight I go to take her out for play time and she looks like this.... 

http://i.imgur.com/Bc5ZF79.jpg


 I am not an expert at all, but that looks pretty pregnant to me unfortunately. I have started feeding her extra protein as of today.. gave her some canned cat food when I fed the cats and some dog food.. she is really picky though(or maybe just never was offered other food) so far and I haven't been able to get her to eat anything else other than some spaghetti last week a few days after I got her. Also other than the dog food and canned cat food. Anything else I should try? 

I also just bought her a new cage and was going to get her 2 friends in the next day or two... but it would probably be wise to leave her in the tank now? and just keep two babies instead? 

I think it was the 25 or 26 of October I brought her home.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

She definitely looks pregnant to me! Will probably be only a couple days before she has the babies. It is kind of a pain to find homes for them, but they are really really fun to have and to watch them grow up. You'll be in love with them when you hear their little squeaks ^_^ Start looking around now for rescues in your area that might be willing to help you advertise your babies for adoption in a month or so.

What is her staple diet? Oxbow Regal Rat is always highly recommended and what I feed all my rats. Harlan Teklad (I think the 2018 formula?) is good for pregnant/nursing moms and for babies under 3/4 months because it has extra protein. Try feeding her boiled egg too, or canned tuna, or canned oysters (good for protein and iron as well). But she will need to be on a regular rat kibble or a good recipe of a mix (cagedbirdsinging on this forum has a good formula that she sells) to make sure she gets all the other proper vitamins, minerals and nutrient stuff.

The tank is good for now, but when the babies start to open their eyes around 2-3 weeks, you should move everyone to a cage so they can have bars to climb on and get exercise. Just be sure the bar spacing is 1/2 inch or smaller (~1.5 centimeters) or they will be able to squeeze out and escape.

I think your idea is best. Don't get the other 2 girls you were planning on (unless you really like them, it's up to you and how many ratties you want!) and just keep a couple of her babies instead. That's what I did with my girl's litter and they all get along really well, I didn't have to worry about quarantine or introductions.

Give her a box and shred up some paper towels or fleece, or something else that's soft without threads and sharp edges, so she can build her nest to have her babies in.

If she will let you, you can start holding her babies very soon after she has them, but you may want to wait until the next day to let her rest up. Start bonding as much as you can with her now so she will trust you.

You can tell the gender of the babies as soon as they're born. Here's a great guide that helped me when my little petstore rat came home pregnant. http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm

Other than that, I'm not sure what else! Keep us posted!!  Good luck! Get ready to hear those little "eep eep!"s soon!


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks so much.

I was thinking this morning when the babies are ready to go into a cage that I will have to move the males over to the new cage I bought for the girls and have the babies in the FN... as it's modified with hardware cloth... the other cage is also a ferret cage but I've not modified it at all.... Will probably need to end up getting another cage anyways to put the baby males in when they are 5 weeks. My sister actually has a rat cage she's using for her hamster that maybe she will let me borrow for a few weeks if I lend her a tank. 

She is on oxbow and I was giving her a few dog food kibbles with it as well before I knew she was pregnant, for the extra protein. So far she's refused eggs. Will try tuna! The oysters smell so horrible to me haha.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

SarahEden said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> I was thinking this morning when the babies are ready to go into a cage that I will have to move the males over to the new cage I bought for the girls and have the babies in the FN... as it's modified with hardware cloth... the other cage is also a ferret cage but I've not modified it at all.... Will probably need to end up getting another cage anyways to put the baby males in when they are 5 weeks. My sister actually has a rat cage she's using for her hamster that maybe she will let me borrow for a few weeks if I lend her a tank.
> 
> She is on oxbow and I was giving her a few dog food kibbles with it as well before I knew she was pregnant, for the extra protein. So far she's refused eggs. Will try tuna! The oysters smell so horrible to me haha.


Have you tried protein blocks? Protein blocks are just strained baby food meat, which ever one you want to use, mixed with equal parts of baby food fruits. Then freeze them in an ice cube tray. I generally put 1/2 tablespoon in each section. I cut each cube in half for my girl, since she's not pregnant, but you could give your girl a whole cube. 

If she'll eat them it would be a good source of extra protein.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The baby male rats could be housed with the adult males if the personalities are accommodating and there's enough space. I believe finnebon introduced babies to her males, and I also introduced the babies to their dad and they still live together. 

When she pops, advertise here how many and check out Facebook groups. Hopefully she won't have more than ten and you can rehome over half of them  I will warn an oops litter is how my mischief grew so huge....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I never heard of protein blocks... I will have to give that a try. 

The bars are just too wide for the babies, I think close to an inch. So I don't know if that would work but can see! 

Yeah I am hoping won't be too many.... but if can't rehome them all then I guess they will be staying  Haha I hope she doesn't have too many and that I'll be able to let most of them go to new homes.
I'll definitely update as she goes along. I secretly creep all the litters on here and watch them grow up.. so I know others enjoy it as well! 


Also, she has an igloo in there but she will need a bigger box for sure. She has always made a nest since the first day she came home. I always offer nesting material in the rat and mouse cages. My mice actually make pretty epic nests now. I feel so horrible destroying them when I clean the cage  lol. I'll clean her cage up fresh today to prepare and supply her with a new box and materials. The aspen chips are okay to use for bedding? I also give her toilet paper and paper towel. Will old cut up socks work too?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would make sure to remove the box when she gets close or it'll be a headache and a half to find and mess with the babies. It also helps because my girl was in super nesting mode and would bury her babies under things and it's just a bother to dig through a box gently. 

I would also use a paper based bedding as the pinkies are tiny and fragile and aspen tends to be pokey. It also can be dusty and they are so tiny. It also helps because you technically aren't supposed to clean the cage during week one except for spot cleaning. 

I provided paper based bedding, an old sock, scraps from a blanket (unintentionally actually) and a bit of hay for her substrate. I removed all boxes when she was close but left in toys and chews. 

She should still get free range even while her babies are eepers but limited and supervised so that sorta makes up for depriving her of hides and such. I did twenty minutes twice a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Oooooh I'm looking forward to the baby pics!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is a pic of her from a few days after I got her. I have pics of her out but they are all terribly blurry as she never stops moving. I will try and get better ones in natural light to show her color but I think she is mink?? But picture but this is her https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1380240_10153418820940220_1328257797_n.jpg

If she was Mink, not knowing what dad is, what colors can I expect just from her? Other rats that were available from the place i got her were the same color as her, blue, and black I think... so those are probably the rats she was housed with before I got her. Hooded and berks I think.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Without knowing their history, you can't really predict well. In my litter of 13, only one mildly resembled the mother but none took after the father. I got dumbos despite both being standard ears, and a range of fur types despite "breeding" Rex to standard. I have an imgur acct under my same name that shows the variety the litter had if you want to check my albums. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

right on. Tomorrow I will go get some carefresh or something and clean her cage out and then the wait game I guess. thanks everyone.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

OK she's all ready now 

http://i.imgur.com/ksczkbT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/grB4gPl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mRp7pKy.jpg

She doesn't look all that big though... hoping she's only got a few in there.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am not trying to be discouraging just as open as can be as I was not ready. My girl was tiny and the vet estimated under ten. Suddenly she swallowed a baseball and out came 14 within days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh I know. I can hope though I guess haha. I remember reading on here one had 18 babies I think so I am fully prepared to deal with that many if that's what happens. Would like it to be smaller than that of course but nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

So excited for baby pics!!!

I would have had no idea she was pregnant. I hate to say it, but one of my girls is soooo chubby that she could be mistaken for preggo if I didn't know any better... Someone needs to lay off the oxbow... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

mine are pretty normal sized surprisingly for how much they eat haha. They are pretty active though.

I got home from work today and he tank has completely been rearranged. Everythings been torn up and moved around, even flipped her dishes over. I need to find a way to hang a water bottle in there so she doesn't have a water dish. I had one velcroed to the side but it kept leaking. Could have been the bottle though. 
Anyways maybe in the next few days she will have them. 

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1441180_10153471707745220_491389136_n.jpg

I try taking her out and holding her up for belly shots but so hard to do myself lol.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You likely have no more than five days left if frantic nesting has started. When did you get her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the 25 or 26th of October.... I can't remember what day exactly.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

So no later than the fifteenth or sixteenth she should pop 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I ripped up a sheet of paper in there for her last night before I went to bed and she's moved all of it into her box. I am gonna feel horrible pulling that box out of there today but I will want to be able to see them to check on them without having to fool around with the box. But I think it's going to be any day now.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Can you not get her a box without a bottom and just lift it off her to see? She needs a den else she won't feel secure xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I would not feel bad about messing with her nest. I had the same apprehension at first, but as far as I can tell the mommas don't care that much. My lady doesn't know me very well yet, but after a few days I feel comfortable putting her out of the way and digging around. I always wait until momma rat requests to come out (which is plenty of times) and I move her out of sight of the tank and then proceed with nest destruction. I am so excited for you, this last week has been so amazing for me watching the little ones grow up! Obviously it is preferable to not have a bunch of baby rats, but hey if you got them might as well enjoy it! I hope the birth goes well .


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah perhaps i will put a bottomless box in. I am going to change some of the bedding today as she still hasn't had them, to keep her cage smelling fresh. She is being slightly apprehensive about my hand being in there now though and I am terrified of her biting me.... she looks like she's swallowed a tennis ball so I'm sure any time now really.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

My girls dont get a nesting box, it can make things to warm for the babies, instead I drap a towel over one end of the cage. It gives the feeling of security without anything to clostraphobic. She then builds a suitable nest herself. 

In order to check on the babies temlt her with something irresistible to the door of the cage, I use nutrical or liver paste, then they normally are fine being picked up and either put in with tbere useual cage mates or put in a carrier with some food. When moving her give her a good stroke, this gets some of her smell on your hands, especially useful if she marks you. Then you can check on tbe little ones, dont have them out of the nest for long at first, they loose heat quickly. On the first day I do a rough count, check for milkbands and return mum, second day if mum seems not bad I do a proper count and sex them, if mum was clearlystressed then it wont hurt them to be left for the first 4 days or so, by then they will be bigger and more mature. Dont worry if you loose one or two in the first couple of days, sadly this is not unuseual, especially in large litters.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

belly https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1463402_10153481562060220_2073679077_n.jpg

gave her a new box and cut the bottom out of it so I can lift it out https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1459191_10153481562275220_600963262_n.jpg
Also threw in a bit of aspen to help with the smell. 

escapee! https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1459191_10153481562480220_982615744_n.jpg


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

That is one big belly! I love her markings too, she is quite cute . Hopefully you luck out with a small litter.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1425766_10153486139540220_1815378834_n.jpg

She is going to explode pretty soon I think.

Also I am pretty sure she has mites. She has a few scabs on her shoulder... would it be ok to give her revolution now, or when nursing or do I have to wait for the pups to be weaned and treat them all then?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

No you need to wait. Most meds that help like rev and ivermectin can hurt pups in utero or before they are four weeks old. I had a rescue mother who had lice and I waited until everyone was 4 weeks old to treat all of the pups and the mother.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

There are still things you can do, such as treat the environment and give olive oil or dawn baths. Freeze bedding and toys and everything you can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. How long does it need to freeze for? Is it ok to stress her out with a bath when she's pregnant?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

An olive bath doesn't do full immersion like a dawn bath was, it is just their butt I believe. 
24 hours minimum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I received the same advice about bathing with the rescue I had. While it is good advice, I also did not want to stress her out when the lice were not seriously affecting her health. It was more of a mild irritant so I simply waited until everyone was old enough to receive topical treatment. 
If the mites are really bad and worsening her health and appearance, I would suggest bathing her. Otherwise, I do not think it would hurt too much to wait and try to control the sterility of her environment rather than on her for a few weeks.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

OK I will toss the aspen and and carefresh into the big freezer then. Hopefully she holds off another day and I can change the bedding tomorrow. Crossing my fingers! Thanks so much


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't wait for these baby pics ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Still nothing, but she's totally rearranged her tank yet again and is now sleeping ontop of the box rather than in it which she hasn't done before... so I am probably just going to get rid of the box and not replace it when I change the bedding later.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1459954_10153490144640220_545621156_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1001993_10153490144915220_857776587_n.jpg

She has stuffed everything inside the box as well so maybe a reason why she's not sleeping in it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, it's getting down to the last possible days and I'm certain she's pregnant. Just until the sixteenth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Definitely pregnant..... she's like a whale.  

She is now in the box and has completely barricaded herself in... I don't know how she even did that  will have to remove that shortly to change the bedding though.. hope I'm not upsetting her with all these cage cleanings.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I tend to find that the mum withdraws and becomes less interested in the outside world a few hours before she births assuming all goes smoothly so you may hear the sound of eeping soon. I would not disturb her or clean out the cage any more right now, too much disruption can cause her to loose the babies. Once they are born leave the cage for at least 24 hours,, then you can spot clean the worst and properly clean her out when they have started getting fur at about a week old. Its a pain as they do tend to stink by this time but its about looking after the mum and babies.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I was cleaning often due to mites at this point, I had just changed the bedding then noticed she had mites... so I had to freeze everything for 24 hours and clean the cage out again to help with the mites hopefully. She's not overly smelly really. She hasn't come out of her nest yet this morning but I haven't heard any babies so I don't think there is any yet, perhaps getting ready for them.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep normally they start getting broody up to 12 hours before. If there's no eeps by tomorrow morning I would tempt her out of her next with something tasty and just check she's ok and if she's passed anything. Also worth making sure she looks ok this evening to, there can be complications with birthing. I wouldn't get her out our guys her though unless she wants to come out.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

She has babies!!! I think 10 but I didn't mess with them much, just checked quick and left her be. I'll check again in a bit to make sure they all have milk bands and look okay. 

I got two crummy shots of them though. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005380_10153493488100220_1253143356_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1422548_10153493487995220_1521736495_n.jpg


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pinkies! I like the one failing to rollover on the bottom right <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I was really worried when I first saw them as she wasn't going back to the nest, even when I was messing with them. Gave her some spagehtti and canned cat food and she ate that up and ran back in to her babies. She has been with them since, hasn't left. Whew.

Can see a bub nursing here
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/998985_10153493642460220_879214212_n.jpg


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I am so glad everything went well, I hope all the babies make it through the next few days!


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope so too. Sadly my sisters friends have asked if I would give them some for their pacman frogs and tarantuala.  No thanks go away please. 

There is 10 for sure. All have milk bands and seem to be doing good so far. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1450065_10153494147415220_185443833_n.jpg


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

All happy healthy little bubbers with full bellies.

This is my first time touching a baby and my goodness they are so soft. 

Day 1 photo!
http://i.imgur.com/QcF3zO4.jpg


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

Aw look at the little one on his back in the middle. So cute! I remember the first week or so I thought if I touched them they would break; they are so helpless and noisy


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They are amazingly soft and warm, looks like you have a slight runt, 2nd from the right, but with a good milkband ne should do fine, just dont be surprised if there is a small one for the first few weeks they tend to catch up when they move onto real food.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

She doesn't seem to be eating much compared to before. She comes out of the nest often enough but her dish doesn't really seem to empty as fast as it was before. I am giving her oxbow, with dog food and lab blocks. She also has had a bit of food like tuna and chicken, loves her some spaghetti.. I have been giving her cat milk 2-3 times a day and she really loves that too. But she is pretty well not eating anything else or just nibbling on it. I hope she is getting enough to eat. The babies all seemed to have full milk bands though.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

They are so cute & I agree that one on its back just makes my heart melt awe lol <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Day two.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1397065_10153502490805220_1411615887_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1402463_10153502490860220_1155180978_o.jpg

Can tell a couple dark hoodeds so far. 

I worry about the runt. Is there anything I can do to help it out? I am not even going to attempt sexing right now, I will give that a try in a couple more days.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Aww, Wish I were closer to you!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would give the runt a few extra feeding a using soy milks if you were terribly worried. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Day 3 
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1470022_10153505562500220_641193206_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/904191_10153505562690220_132916769_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1465881_10153505562585220_1206958871_o.jpg

They seem to all be doing well.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Leave the runt right now, mum will do what she can and even if he lags behind he will catch up later, I wouldn't feed none rat milk to babies unless you had no other option, its not ideal for them by any means. Once they get there eyes open they will be up for trying some food, try making up some puppy milk and bird egg food into a sloppy porridge, the babies often like to start trying thing s like that


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

It's nice to see all ten looking so healthy and doing well. Good job x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

So now I am worrying that these babies might be high whites and risk having MC.... would them being all white with just spots on their heads count as high whites? 


Day 4 pics

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1465868_10153509777815220_490465749_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1412313_10153509778000220_264155120_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1412411_10153509778185220_803562201_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1401229_10153509778340220_129067102_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1454787_10153509776590220_484036548_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/577509_10153509776840220_782729133_n.jpg

Hoodeds (can see the one on the right also has a spot on his head)
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1475841_10153509776485220_861531142_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1426210_10153509777485220_1819165215_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1400712_10153509777115220_357525221_o.jpg


These ones all have just spots of color on their head... will be light not sure what color yet its really hard to see 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1000363_10153509776315220_2147096829_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1456031_10153509777675220_1364468199_n.jpg


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Love the runt! I wouldn't worry just yet what if they are beige berkis?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Definitely capped/baldies. Hard to tell in the pictures but in person they all have very obvious head spots.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1401506_10153514178235220_392773100_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1400659_10153514178555220_92340918_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1465982_10153514178920220_545856501_o.jpg
https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/1455000_10153514179225220_145912584_n.jpg

Can slightly see head spots in this one.
https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1475955_10153514179475220_112220051_n.jpg

More obvious in this one 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/999451_10153514179705220_344744830_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1465290_10153514179880220_1868174236_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1469839_10153514180085220_672660622_n.jpg


And Males/Females as far as I can tell. Six males and four females. Not 100% though will try again tomorrow and see what I get then too.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1465823_10153514181690220_1975641217_o.jpg

Females
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1472066_10153514181850220_1262096225_n.jpg

Males 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/887042_10153514182110220_1716729890_o.jpg


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Body markings now showing up in the capped. I am starting to get so attached now I don't know how I'll give them up.

Day 6 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1456634_10153518950830220_738411652_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1401329_10153518950960220_2132934192_o.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/996655_10153518940990220_2019849281_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1450684_10153518944935220_29281289_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1472092_10153518949740220_2143149155_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1451573_10153518950100220_475663668_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/882616_10153518950460220_104985522_o.jpg

Males 
https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1479276_10153518947315220_2091242123_n.jpg

females 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1466291_10153518947690220_83727162_n.jpg


----------



## hiddenjumprope (Nov 13, 2013)

Aww what cuties~
I really wish I could get a couple from you.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I love these updates ! And might I say these are some pudgy and cute looking babies!!! They look so healthy! Bless !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Day 7! 




























https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/941852_10153522983350220_1872068731_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1452113_10153522986165220_1862554238_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1480626_10153522986445220_1200216939_n.jpg



They weren't really co-operating today.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

seems like not co-operating is what happens when they get older lol. 

missed yesterday but got all the pictures. 

day 8
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1456708_10153526776055220_1669358567_n.jpg

males
https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1472870_10153526778500220_219245103_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1475854_10153526778725220_757729306_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1455176_10153526779065220_445110168_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1455176_10153526779065220_445110168_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1476349_10153526779290220_571945976_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1464045_10153526779495220_1400572551_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/62480_10153526780015220_36078790_n.jpg


females

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1463037_10153526781585220_1088795728_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005006_10153526781865220_753765188_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1393523_10153526782100220_757228419_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1470104_10153526782470220_1027494700_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1461752_10153526782645220_1063016932_n.jpg


------

Day 9 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1474373_10153531234290220_1400454437_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1477586_10153531234585220_867546999_n.jpg

females
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1463120_10153531234715220_1249809488_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1454830_10153531241490220_198564267_n.jpg blue dalmatian?
https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1455139_10153531241605220_1073814077_n.jpg black mismarked? 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1457509_10153531241700220_1013266593_n.jpg blue mismarked???? 
https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/943028_10153531241800220_292667705_n.jpg black hooded

males (forgot a group shot though)
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1441434_10153531242145220_977593832_n.jpg blue? I think but that's the only color he has on the back of his head
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1470377_10153531242375220_1388011662_n.jpg -- what color is he???
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1461732_10153531242625220_1101076209_n.jpg blue dalmatian?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1451978_10153531243340220_1089934686_n.jpg ''
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1477948_10153531243465220_497770487_n.jpg "
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1471246_10153531243635220_452071263_n.jpg "
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1476484_10153531243870220_1719086651_n.jpg "
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1467455_10153531244155220_1829485739_n.jpg "


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh gosh they're so cute!!


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

O my goodness! I want one so bad. unfortunatly Im pretty sure im too far away


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I hope you Find people to adopt them .... Masked and capped are always adorable , so I hope that helps you out ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

